# 65 Cat Back



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

My ride's existing cat back is flow masters on 2.5" s/s straight back under the rear bumper. I am considering replacing the mufflers (suggestions?...most quiet, best performing? and routing the tail pipes to return exhaust location to accommodate original split pipe design.

I assume these pipes will have to be custom because I don't want to change the rest of exhaust system.

Thanks, 

Ray


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

You have Cats on your 65 ?


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

LATECH said:


> You have Cats on your 65 ?


Hello, No...its a figure of speech the younger guys use...meaning from the muffler back, ie cat....there are flowmasters on there now. I would like an upgrade (quieter and more effecient)..I assume i can get a shop to custom fabricate the tail pipes for the splitters. I have been searching online for the tail pipe only, to compliment the mufflers, but so far unsuccessful.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

OK, with all due respect RayandBryan, this in not the '04-'06 section so you are most likely dealing with us gray hairs. Figure of speech ain't gonna get it here! Don't assume we know the lingo!
Flowmasters come in a wide range of sound and performance. What ,exactly, are your goals? Pics would help.


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

GtoFM said:


> OK, with all due respect RayandBryan, this in not the '04-'06 section so you are most likely dealing with us gray hairs. Figure of speech ain't gonna get it here! Don't assume we know the lingo!
> Flowmasters come in a wide range of sound and performance. What ,exactly, are your goals? Pics would help.


Sorry for the confusion. FYI - I Ray, am a Gray Hair, Son Bryan is a Millennial. Car is a father/son effort. Guess the millennial influence did not get to you. My goal (see initial post) is to change the location of the tail pipe from under the rear bumper to under the rear quarter panel with the splitter outlet. I have not been able to find a parts supplier that sells only the tail pipe. Can a good muffler shop custom fabricate these?

The existing flowmasters are very loud (20 years old, don't know the model) in the cabin, so would like to replace these with a quieter and more efficient performance profile.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I recently installed a complete Pypes system with their newest muffler called the Turbo Pro. It is very similar to a Dynomax Super Turbo, except the Pypes muffler has fiberglass packing inside and the dynomax does not. It is not a really loud exhaust. Army would not like it! But, it has a very nice deep mellow tone that gets a little louder when you step on it. At cruise, you can easily carry on a conversation without having to yell. It does not make my gray hair fall out either, not that I have much left anyway!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a complete Pypes system too on my '65 in polished 2.5" stainless, down pipes, crossover, race pro mufflers and tail pipes that fit perfectly with their splitters under the rear quarters. It's not that loud in the cabin at all you can still talk until you get on it and no droning, they have a street pro muffler that's quieter too. I almost wouldn't mind it a bit louder but the Violator mufflers seem a bit too much.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RayandBryan said:


> Sorry for the confusion. FYI - I Ray, am a Gray Hair, Son Bryan is a Millennial. Car is a father/son effort. Guess the millennial influence did not get to you. My goal (see initial post) is to change the location of the tail pipe from under the rear bumper to under the rear quarter panel with the splitter outlet. I have not been able to find a parts supplier that sells only the tail pipe. Can a good muffler shop custom fabricate these?
> 
> The existing flowmasters are very loud (20 years old, don't know the model) in the cabin, so would like to replace these with a quieter and more efficient performance profile.


Most say an "H" or "X" crossover in the exhaust system will add some quietness - you are utilizing both sets of mufflers for each side of the engine versus the right pipes/exhaust service the right side of the engine's cylinders and the left pipes/exhaust the left side.

So my thinking is that you can go with a much quieter muffler with good baffling that may not flow as well as a louder high performance muffler, but you are using both sides of the exhaust system to expel the exhaust gases so that would compensate for any loss of flow.

And.........
The term "cat back exhaust" can be defined as the section of an exhaust system that attaches after the last *catalytic converter* in the system. A cat back exhaust is typically made up of a rear-pipe, a resonator and a muffler.


----------

